# Boston, MA - Mutants & Masterminds: Paragons



## Guardsmith (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, my post for Spycraft players didn’t generate many responses. Hopefully, this will. If you are interested, drop me a line at dshighlands <at> yahoo <dot> com:

System: Mutants & Masterminds: 2nd Edition.

Day/Time: Weekend afternoons, starting around 1 or 2 and going until we stop, but probably not later than 6 or 7. Sunday is the preferred day, but Saturday can be arranged if enough people are interested.

Frequency: I'd like try to meet every other week.

Location: My condo in Quincy (an incredibly short walk from North Quincy "T" stop)*.

Setting/style stuff: The game will be set in the forthcoming M&M campaign setting Paragons from Green Ronin (they currently have an introductory adventure available). As Steven Kenson (the setting’s designer) puts it in his design journal, the Paragons setting tries to answer the question: “what happens when you give otherwise normal people, in a world much like our own, the kind of power possessed by characters in comic books?” The best analogy I can give is that it’s similar to Heroes (the NBC show) or Rising Stars (the J. Michael Staczynski comic).

Player/gaming skill level: Players should be at least 21 and have a familiarity with role-playing in general but no specific system knowledge is required.

*Note: if you are interested, but unable to make it to Quincy, let me know. There is a possibility that the game can meet in Cambridge, and if enough people are interested, I will make more serious inquiries.


----------



## Guardsmith (Aug 16, 2007)

*On hold*

Since posting for this game, I’ve had more inquiries about the Spycraft game I was originally recruiting for. Because of that, recruitment for the M&M Paragon game is on hold at the moment. I apologize for any confusion or inconvenience.


----------

